# Taurus Raging Bull reviews



## Kincaid

I own a Ruger Super Redhawk 44 mag revolver, and it's my favorite gun. My only gripe is the red sight at the muzzle, but I'm going to replace that when I can. The red is difficult for me to see against a dark target. The gun's weight is solid and reduces recoil vs the Smith and Wesson 629 by about half. I also own the Ruger SP101, and I love that gun as well. Very handy for concealed carry, and I don't find the .357 Mag rounds difficult to fire through it, as I've read others have. So it's obvious I'm a Ruger fan for revolvers. But I'm curious about other makers, so...

I'd like to know if anyone has owned or knows much about the Taurus Raging Bull series, specifically the 454 Cassuls. I've read in many places that Taurus isn't up to the standard of Ruger or Smith and Wesson for revolvers, but also have heard some good things about their Judge series.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Kincaid said:


> . . . But I'm curious about other makers, so...
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone has owned or knows much about the Taurus Raging Bull series, specifically the 454 Cassuls. . .


I don't have any info about Taurus models (Tauri models ?). Never had any, never will. Just my bias.

I do share your view about Ruger Super Redhawks. Mine is the Alaskan 2 1/2" snubby in .454 Casull. Great gun.
It's my mountain hiking gun with 260 grain Win. Partition Gold bullets. 
If it walks in North America, I've got it covered. Provided I do my part and actually hit it.

I guess you can tell I'm a fervent .454 Casull fan. Compared to equivalent .44 Mag bullet loading, it has about twice the energy.

But now we have S&W .460 (most velocity) and S&W .500 (most energy). 
I'll just have live with the #3 hand cannon in my holster. For shame, for shame. :mrgreen:


----------



## chessail77

Stick with Ruger as I have a Taurus and it went back for repairs second one was a jamatic and I just don't trust them at all...


----------



## soldierofchrist

I have owned a Raging Bull in 454 Casull and now currently own one in 44 Magnum. I have never experienced any problems with either one. In the 454 I had put around 3,000 rounds of full house 454 Casull and probably around 2500 rds of 454 loaded to 45 colt pressures just for casual shooting. When I sold it to my buddy who just had to have it, it still locked up tight as it did when new. He still owns it to this day and it has not given him any grief and that handgun has accounted for a lot of dead pigs and a few whitetail. The 44 that I have has not been shot quite as much yet but it shoot accurately just as the previous one did. I own Super Blackhawk's and I have a Model 29 Smith and this handgun is much stronger then the Smith and it handles heavy loads just fine and the recoil is better then any other 44 magnum I have shot with the factory porting(make sure you wear hearing protection). I have shot other Taurus's and was not quite as impressed, you can definitely tell this is their flagship gun and they put a lot more into it quality wise. You can shoot the same loads that the Ruger Redhawk can handle as it has the same length cylinder as them and the Anaconda. Out of all the the 44 mags i feel the Smith was the highest quality made. The Super Blackhawk makes a nice package that carries well, and the Taurus Raging Bull combines strength and accuracy while taming recoil well. I have shot Super Redhawks and will admit they are tough guns, I just think they look ugly as sin, lol. I know the tracker series is a smaller frame then the Raging Bull and can't take the abuse of heavier cartridges and it's only a 5 shot in 44 magnum while the Raging Bull is a six shot in that caliber. The 454 was a 5 shot, but I think in a cartridge like that having the thicker cylinder walls is good when operating around 60,000 psi. I never had an issue with it at all and it shot amazing, i had the 8 3/8" model in that one and the 44 is a 6 1/2" barrel which I prefer due to the portability and balance of it.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

I have owned a Taurus R/B 454 for three years now and it has never given me any problems.
I rented most of the other revolvers but the Taurus was what I wanted. The ported barrel makes this gun shoot VERY nice and smooth,,,even with one hand.
I set the scope on it the other day at 100yds and,,,,well here is what I shot. (This is a 12" target)

And yes,,,,I would buy another one!!


----------

